# udev update killed ipw2200 AGAIN

## someone12345

Each and every time I update udev to a new so-called stable version it fucks up my ipw2200. This time I also updated sysvinit and baselayout but I bet it's udev's fault as it was before:

Thu Jan 19 20:50:20 2006 >>> sys-fs/udev-079

Thu Jan 19 20:50:44 2006 >>> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r3

Thu Jan 19 20:51:11 2006 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r1

Thu Jan 19 20:51:27 2006 >>> app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.1

Thu Jan 19 20:52:24 2006 >>> dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.06-r2

So, first, this is what's happening (very verbose actually...):

* Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth1

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                                

I actually had to update the syntax of /etc/conf.d/wireless slightly: preferred_aps(... -> preferred_aps=(...

key_ESSID="s:<hash> enc open"

preferred_aps=( "ESSID" )

When updateding udev I replaced the old rules with the new one.

----------

## someone12345

I updated from udev-070-r1 (to 079).

----------

## someone12345

...iwconfig still looks alright (?).

Can somebody explain the problem of /etc/init.d/net.eth1, please?

----------

## BrummieJim

 *someone12345 wrote:*   

> ...iwconfig still looks alright (?).
> 
> Can somebody explain the problem of /etc/init.d/net.eth1, please?

 

I'm having exactly the same problem. Someone please help!

----------

## Earthwings

@someone12345: Please use the edit function to add something to your posts if it is the last in a thread. If you want to bump a thread, wait 24 hours at least please. Changed "fucked up" in the topic to "killed".

----------

## Archangel1

I've got some similar symptoms with new ipw2200 drivers; my old 2.6.14 kernel works fine (I think the drivers are 1.0.6 or so). Nothing's getting logged, it just won't associate. I don't think I can blame udev for it though  :Smile: 

----------

## certocivitas

I'm having the same problems. With my laptop, the built in ipw2200 in kernel ~2.6.15 don't work and using the portage packages don't either. On my desktop it looks like the latest wpa_supplicant does not support madwifi.   :Mad:  So I had to roll back on both. 

The latest Udev has not caused any problems on my systems. The newest kernels, marked stable, did though.

----------

## sog

i haven't had any kernel issues here, though i'm still on 2.6.14, but if i upgrade UDEV beyond 070 my ipw2200 firmware is unable to load.

----------

